# Einfache Abfrage funktioniert nicht



## ernst (25. Okt 2008)

Hallo allerseits,
In einer MS-Access-Datenbank suche ich in der Tabelle Artikel nach einer Artikelnummer:
mSQL=SELECT * FROM Artikel WHERE Artikelnummer = '1000';
Funktioniert in meinem Java-Programm einwandfrei.

Nun suche ich in der gleichen Datenbank aber in der Tabelle Angebot auch nach einer Artikelnummer (um die Liste der Lieferanten zu bekommen):
mSQL=SELECT * FROM Angebot WHERE Artikelnummer = '1000';
Dies funktioniert nicht mehr.

Muss ich in der Abfrage noch berücksichtigen, dass ich in der MS-Access-Datenbank "Angebotsnummer" als Primärschlüssel festgelegt habe.
Wie geht das, oder wo könnte sonst noch der Fehler liegen?


mfg
Ernst


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (25. Okt 2008)

angebotsnummer wird wohl kein string sein
=> aus '1000' mach 1000


----------



## ARadauer (25. Okt 2008)

> Dies funktioniert nicht mehr.


wird nichts gefunden, oder kommt ein fehler?

wenn ein fehler kommt, wär dieser sehr interessant....


----------



## ernst (27. Okt 2008)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Dies funktioniert nicht mehr.
> 
> 
> wird nichts gefunden, oder kommt ein fehler?
> ...



Problem hat sich erledigt.
Danke.

mfg
Ernst


----------

